# plus size mei tai users



## snowy-willow

I was just looking for some advice from any plus size mei tai users as I am thinking of getting one but have some concerns.

I was a UK size 26-28 pre-pregnancy (still am in some things!) and was just wondering if anyone had issues with the straps on mei tai's being too short? I am worried I will get one and there won't be enough material to fit around me.

I am worrying about nothing? Will the straps be plenty big enough?


----------



## Rachel_C

You'd have to look at the strap lengths of individual makes as they do have different length straps. Some makes recommend that you tie the long straps round the front when LO is on your front (so you have the straps over your shoulders, then crossed over your back, around your sides and then tied behind LO at the front), but other makes say instead of tying at the front, you cross the straps over and then take them back around the back and tie them there. I'd think the second lot would have longer straps, and then you could just tie at the front if they were too short. I think websites for mei tais usually have guidelines for the dress sizes they fit, and lots of them have a longer straps custom option :)

ETA - I'm a 12-14 and have a Babyhawk. Babyhawk says you should tie the straps at the front in their instructions. I would just about be able to tie them at the back if I wanted to but with only a few inches of straps to spare, so I think they might have shorter straps than some other makes.


----------



## snowy-willow

Rachel_C said:


> You'd have to look at the strap lengths of individual makes as they do have different length straps. Some makes recommend that you tie the long straps round the front when LO is on your front (so you have the straps over your shoulders, then crossed over your back, around your sides and then tied behind LO at the front), but other makes say instead of tying at the front, you cross the straps over and then take them back around the back and tie them there. I'd think the second lot would have longer straps, and then you could just tie at the front if they were too short. I think websites for mei tais usually have guidelines for the dress sizes they fit, and lots of them have a longer straps custom option :)
> 
> ETA - I'm a 12-14 and have a Babyhawk. Babyhawk says you should tie the straps at the front in their instructions. I would just about be able to tie them at the back if I wanted to but with only a few inches of straps to spare, so I think they might have shorter straps than some other makes.

I have been looking for some guidelines for sizes but can't find anything anywhere. Once I know what strap size I ideal need I can start searching ebay etc. to help keep costs down.

I am struggling to find anywhere that even tells strap length let alone whether they can make them longer. I can't afford to buy an expensive one until I know we will use it enough and even looking at the more expensive ones they don't give any info on strap size.


----------



## Rachel_C

Perhaps email some of the sling shops that sell different brands and see what they recommend or you could ask on naturalmamas.co.uk - the forum there is mostly about baby wearing.


----------



## Lliena

I had a napsack mei tai and the straps were mega long on that and Im an 18/20. A woven wrap might be better like a girasol or something along those lines as they come in meters and you can find different ways to tie them to suit you :)


----------



## snowy-willow

Rachel_C said:


> Perhaps email some of the sling shops that sell different brands and see what they recommend or you could ask on naturalmamas.co.uk - the forum there is mostly about baby wearing.

I can't afford to buy from the sling shops as they are around £50 which I can't afford to spend on something we may not use/get along with etc. 



Lliena said:


> I had a napsack mei tai and the straps were mega long on that and Im an 18/20. A woven wrap might be better like a girasol or something along those lines as they come in meters and you can find different ways to tie them to suit you :)

I don't like the look of the woven wraps I have seen plus it looks so complicated and just sends my head into confusion.

Maybe I would just be better forgetting the whole idea. :cry:


----------



## Eala

You wouldn't have to buy from a shop, but you could e-mail them and ask? They should be able to give you advice, even if you don't buy from them in the end :)

If ithere are any you particularly like the look of, then it could even be worth e-mailing the manufacturers themselves to see if they can give you more info than is on their website?

What about a ring sling? I know that if you ask, Freedom Slings will make the sling longer without charging extra. I got one, but didn't really need the extra length in the end :blush:


----------



## xerinx

Im a 24 and i use a woven wrap(5.2m and can do all carries) most of the time as its most convienient however i have had.... a wilkinet carrier, babyhawk and currently have a kozy carrier (xl straps) and they all worked great :D I just prefer a woven as its comfier and more secure feeling :D


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah I'd email the shops but then buy preloved! Natural Mamas has a selling section with some lovely helpful ladies who would be able to measure straps and give advice about sizing.


----------



## snowy-willow

Eala said:


> You wouldn't have to buy from a shop, but you could e-mail them and ask? They should be able to give you advice, even if you don't buy from them in the end :)
> 
> If ithere are any you particularly like the look of, then it could even be worth e-mailing the manufacturers themselves to see if they can give you more info than is on their website?
> 
> What about a ring sling? I know that if you ask, Freedom Slings will make the sling longer without charging extra. I got one, but didn't really need the extra length in the end :blush:

But unless I buy from one of the online shops I won't be able to get one anywhere else as the ebay ones just all seem to be standard size straps which aren't going to be long enough.

Having looked at the napsack one which as standard has the right sized straps that seems like a good one to go for but then there are any on ebay and I can't afford the prices that places charge.

I don't like the ring sling ones. I don't think I would feel secure using a ring one - I would end up holding Bean the whole time paranoid it would slip or something. I know they must be safe and secure otherwise they wouldn't sell them and people wouldn't buy them but I just feel I wouldn't feel comfortable using it esp. being bigger.



xerinx said:


> Im a 24 and i use a woven wrap(5.2m and can do all carries) most of the time as its most convienient however i have had.... a wilkinet carrier, babyhawk and currently have a kozy carrier (xl straps) and they all worked great :D I just prefer a woven as its comfier and more secure feeling :D

From looking at the woven and instructions etc. it just looks so complicated and I know I wouldn't end up using it.

From just looking at the mei tai's with OH both of us would feel comfortable wearing it.


----------



## snowy-willow

I have spoken to my mum who said if I can find a pattern/instructions she will make me a mei tai :)

thanks for all your help


----------

